# Help locating rabbit hunting land



## Guido (Jul 13, 2007)

My step-father inlaw and myself are looking to hunt rabbits somewhere within a half hour of the Romeo/Washington area. Does anyone have any suggestions on where we can go?


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Get out of your Lazy boy and go drive around and look for spots. Then proceed to the nearest house and walk to the door and ask the homeowner if they own it and ask permission. Crazy as it sounds it really works sometimes 

MI88


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Here is a link to a MDNR web site that shows public hunting land in your area. Check out the public land in Oakland and St Clair counties. Shouldn't be too far from Romeo. 
You'll have to do some walking to find areas within the public lands that hold rabbits. Pretty easy to do now that we've got snow on the ground.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-154111--,00.html#picker
Exploring, scouting, is fun. Good luck


----------

